# Cubing in ol' Wyoming



## TheRubiksGod (Jan 27, 2011)

No I am not dead (The cheering may now stop) and yes this was inspired by the "Arizona" question.  


so are there really any cubers in wyoming? my guess is that there is none. but i may be wrong (I hope to Go- Me that I'm wrong) this lifeless plop of land that is similar to a dessert is dull and boring and has nothing to do but watch idiots from california trying to get out of a heap of snow (Very fun to watch)

BLEH I hate it here, the food is crap, the weather is crap. (the girls are crap) but what am i to do, why cant i move? because my grandmother is a cigarette addicted smoker who can't fend for herself. 

OH well just thought id ask


----------



## aronpm (Jan 27, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> lifeless plop of land that is similar to a dessert


 
What kind of dessert?


----------



## Kian (Jan 27, 2011)

I solved a cube while in Wyoming. I think even that club is very, very small.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

Kian said:


> I solved a cube while in Wyoming. I think even that club is very, very small.


 
I did some BLD solves in Wyoming. In our van, on the way to US Nationals 2009.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I did some BLD solves in Wyoming. In our van, on the way to US Nationals 2009.


You drove from Indiana to California?!?!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 28, 2011)

....Indianapolis..not Indiana. :fp


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ....Indianapolis..not Indiana. :fp


 
...:fp

Indianapolis is in Indiana
You're probably messing with me, but i'm not sure...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> No I am not dead (*The cheering may now stop*)


 
Who's insane enough to randomly clap in public from reading a forum post about some random dude on the Internet saying he's still breathing?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 28, 2011)

If you're going to quote him, say the location he says hes from, not the general state.

:fp


----------



## Bryan (Jan 28, 2011)

cmowla said:


> You can ask *Bryan*, or just sign up at cubingusa.com to find out.


 
Short answer: no.

Long answer: nooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## izovire (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a speeding ticket in WY on my way back from Utah Summer 2010. 

Also, I think there are quite a few more cubers than you think that reside in WY. Sometime in the next couple of weeks I'd like to organize a meetup in Casper (or some place where there are more cubers locally). I've had a couple WY cubers come visit my store recently.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> If you're going to quote him, say the location he says hes from, not the general state.
> 
> :fp


 
Why?


----------



## MountainPeaks (Aug 12, 2014)

It took 3 1/2 years...but yes, there is finally another cuber here in Wyoming. Since this response may revive the thread...anyone else hail from the Equality State?


----------

